# اسطوانة التدريب الخاصة بشركة المصرية للاتصالات ارجو التثبيت



## m_zayed14 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم:77::77::77:

هذة اسطوانة التدريب الخاصة بالشركة للإتصالات وتحتوي علي البرنامج المتكامل الذي تقدمة الشركة وهو

1- السنترالات

2- الشبكات

3- شبكة التليفونات الارضية

4- كورس ss7
وغيرها

ارجو منك دعوة بظهر الغيب وان تنشر الموضوع بين اصدقاءك علي الفيس بوك وتويتر حتي تعم الفائدة وتنال الثواب

التحميل 

كل رابط يحتوي علي كورس منفصل 

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221581871-zip.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221582921-zip.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221583841-zip.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221585261-rar.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221588681-rar.html

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-24_11_13221586421-rar.html​


----------



## m_zayed14 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## m_zayed14 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*up*


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين الخزرجي (6 أبريل 2012)

رحم الله والديك ................ واسكنهما الجنه


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafagomaa (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shehabx (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر . *ادام الله عليك نعمة الصحه والعافيه*


----------



## نسائم الجنه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا انا تدربت اثناء دراستي بالكليه في المصريه للاتصالات كورس sdh ممكن اعرف تكلفة كورس السنترالات وشبكة التلفونات بكام دلوقتي ومده الكورس بتكون اد ايه


----------



## hema2004 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر يالغالى


----------



## queen nona (11 أغسطس 2013)

بعد اذن حضرتك لو ممكن تعيد رفعها تاني


----------



## engineer (11 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

